# Proud's Back...Back Again



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm taking this opportunity to announce that on April 5th, 2012 the old Proud has officially died. 

I would like to announce that on April 6th, 2012 the new Proud is born. I will live for myself, help others, focus on the good in the world.

Thanks to all my friends who have helped me see the light, especially Bandit, Canguy, JellyBeans, Traggy, Jayb, ThatGirl, OldGirl, and everyone else I might have missed.

I'm going to grab this b**ch called life by the horns and have fun. My Milwaukee Brewers are playing today, and I'm going to watch the game!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Dude. Rock on. Finally 

It's YOUR life. Live it


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh hell no. You are a brewers fan?

St Louis Cardinals baby!

(Where I am from)


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry I missed the funeral services. How ever I send congrats for the birth of the NEW bouncing baby Proud. YAY!

How exciting. It is about time and I am glad to hear the news. My best wishes for you as you move forward and live your life your way!


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Cardinals! ....boo on the Brewers!

Good to see this post, Proud! Yay!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm marking this down dude. Better not let the Dead Proud come back... 

I mean it... 

This should be *New Proud's Creed:*

1) From this day forth I shall be self validating....

2) I will no longer rely on others to prove or validate my self worth...

3) I will concentrate on helping others rather than dwelling on my own problems....

4) I will work hard to be the best dad, brother, son and friend that I can be... every day...

5) I will stop engaging in "Covert Contracts" with people as a way to manipulate them for my own gain. I will not do things for others in the expectation that I will get something of equal or greater value in return. I will do the right thing because it is the right thing to do, not because I expect to be praised, reimbursed or rewarded for it.

6) I will continue to work the 180 diligently and without fail, to completely and utterly disconnect from my lying, cold-hearted snake of a wife. I will no longer let her rejection of me, and her destruction of our marriage, dictate how I will conduct my life and seek my destiny.

7) No looking back....EVER!


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> dude. Rock on. Finally
> 
> it's your life. Live it


^^ this ^^!!!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Go Cards!!!!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

See Bandit now I just lost some respect for you with the go Cards comment, good thing I'm not getting validation through you


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

Enjoy the game! I'm currently watching the Twins lose their fist game of the year. Going for 100 this year!

(and go Cards)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> See Bandit now I just lost some respect for you with the go Cards comment, good thing I'm not getting validation through you


:rofl:


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Yay!:yay:

There's a lot of people around here that could use your help.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

proud
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a cake to celebrate!!










:rofl: wait! wrong cake!

Here you go:










Happy graduation from the crappy time of your life!


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Dude. Rock on. Finally
> 
> It's YOUR life. Live it


AMEN :smthumbup:


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Good for you Proud!! But... know this... part of being the new you will mean facing backslides of sad moments head on, refocusing your thoughts, allowing yourself to be sad for a short while before moving forward.

At this point it's always about *moving forward*. Sometimes it'll feel like walking in a strong windstorm. Lean into the wind and push forward through the rough times. Eventually, the wind will be at your back and things will get easier.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

@Can,
You are right, I must face the backslides head on, allow myself to be sad, then move on. Not wallow and get stuck.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

lol that girl i liked the first cake
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> @Can,
> You are right, I must face the backslides head on, allow myself to be sad, then move on. Not wallow and get stuck.


Yeah, and we'll remind you of just that.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I know you guys will hold me accountable, I can miss what I had, but realize it's in the past, and I have a better life awaiting me

On a side note, darn you Cardinals fans for cursing my Brewers


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

hahahhaa. Go Cards!



...there's always tomorrow, Proud.

....but, I think the Cardinals are going to clean up tomorrow too.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> I know you guys will hold me accountable, I can miss what I had, but realize it's in the past, and I have a better life awaiting me
> 
> On a side note, darn you Cardinals fans for cursing my Brewers


Just wait until the Brewers come to Phoenix and face my Diamondbacks on May 26! I'm driving up for the weekend to see that one.

The Brewers are going to be taken back to school.... Baseball 101.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Shamwow said:


> Enjoy the game! I'm currently watching the Twins lose their fist game of the year. Going for 100 this year!
> 
> (and go Cards)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sham,

It's like real Cardinal baseball is back after 16 years in the deep freeze.


----------



## MeetVirginia (Feb 17, 2012)

So glad to hear!!! Go Dodgers though!


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well the brewcrew got us today.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Sigh, I wish I lived in a National League city. I'm stuck with the Red Sox. Anyone have any chicken and beer?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Beowulf, Red Sox are my second favorite team. I went out there in 2007 to see the Yankees play the Red Sox at Fenway, it was an awesome time. I even got to try on the World Series Ring from 2004.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't join this conversation. Not much into football.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Go, Proud! Way to live!

Go, Tigers, kick some American League butt!


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

canguy66 said:


> I can't join this conversation. Not much into football.


:rofl:


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Beowulf, Red Sox are my second favorite team. I went out there in 2007 to see the Yankees play the Red Sox at Fenway, it was an awesome time. I even got to try on the World Series Ring from 2004.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I love baseball but I hate the DH. Fenway Park is amazing. Its like stepping back in time. And there is very little like a Sox/Yankees game. The atmosphere is electric. Whose ring did you try on? That must have been exciting.

The Red Sox have a collection of guys that I just find it hard to like. Last year's collapse was just hard to take. And to find out it was because most of the starting rotation was drinking beer and eating chicken in he clubhouse during games was stupid. No wonder they were all out of shape and sucking wind in September.

And Proud.....well done my friend. You rock.


----------

